# Stearic acid? Glycerin?



## Cheirenya (Apr 17, 2010)

Can I replace stearic acid? On what? 

And is this glycerin suitable to creams and lotions etc?  http://www.justasoap.co.uk/catalog/vege ... 1924f5716d 

Sorry, I'm bit confused! I have never made any lotions or creams... So I need HELP! =D


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 18, 2010)

Yes, you can replace stearic acid. There are actually a few different things you can use in place of stearic. Here is a link that shows you some different things to use:

http://www.lotioncrafter.com/lotioncraf ... hickeners/

I myself use cetyl alcohol 1 for 1 in place of stearic in my lotions with very good results. 




Yes- that glycerin is fine to use.


IrishLass


----------

